# Eye stains



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone have remedies for eye stains? Thinking of ordering Angel Eyes but wanted to check with you folks first.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

zellko my KC had really really bad eye stains before but now they're not there anymore. i'm wondering if it's caused by the food that you feed. what do u feed them?  or it could be the weather?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily used to have them,till i changed her food as Pidge says what are you feeding?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Having only had her a month now, I've tried a few different things: Ziwi canned, Merrick canned and Wellness small breed kibble. Her foster Mom had her on Nulo, but by the time I found it here, she already had a preference for the Wellness kibble. No beet pulp in any of those and no 'junk' foods. What do you think?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it can take a few weeks to see differences like that from food and also I hava found dogs eyes can water from stress. I would just stick with what is working for her and give it a few weeks more for her to settle in then re-assess.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

They may water from stress (or wind or cold) but not stain due to it. 

Usually it's dietary, sometimes even related to an allergy. Wipe her eyes twice daily with a damp rag to avoid excess build up, too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am sure daily wiping will help. And over time you will see improvement now that you've introduced her to a better diet.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She hasn't been on any poor quality food for months. Her foster mom fed her good kibble. Besides beet pulp any particular ingredients that may cause staining?


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

I've tried angel eye in the past. I had bichon fries who had unsightly brown rusty colored stains all over their faces. I tried home remedies and pet store products but nothing worked. After purchasing angel eyes and with in a few weeks I saw a big improvement. After having them on this product for while the stains completely disappeared. If the stains are very noticeable and bother you I would give it a try. Maybe do some research and read reviews on the product. I had great results but as soon I stopped they stains come right back. Good luck


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Anything could cause it if it causes a mild allergy- what is the protein source? Chicken can cause allergies, and could be a cause perhaps.


----------

